# Sour Diesel aka ECSD



## NorCalHal (Dec 31, 2008)

FINNALY I got it!!

I have been on the hunt for the Original Sour D for a while now.
I was finnaly gifted a few cuts from an old hippy,deadhead cat.
Last night, he came thru with a qp of the finished. Super Happy.

There is alot of "Sour D" floating around the clubs out here, but none has been what I call "the real". Slight taste, fair buzz, but not the Dank I have had before.
The herb he brought me is fantastic. Super sour,feuly taste, that has an aftertaste like no other. Hints of Kush taste.

Now, I admit, it doesn't look like much, but the smell is overwheling and the high is great. I will take some pics and post em up.

I also have a grow of the Sour D from the cuts he gave me. I just flipped the room into 12/12 5 days ago. I will start a Grow Journel on it. It is a 70 day strain.

Stay tuned!!


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 31, 2008)

I have started my grow journel for the SD.

Here is a couple of pics of finished SD.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 31, 2008)

I am *green* with envy NCH!


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 31, 2008)

I wish the webpage had "scratch and sniff"


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 31, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I wish the webpage had "scratch and sniff"


 
Me too .


----------



## I Eat Valium (Jan 27, 2009)

You are very lucky to have scored the cuttings! I am lucky enough
to have a friend who grows LOTS of it, and it is the genuine stuff. 
An eighth in a sealed ziplock stunk my entire house up! And I think 
it kinda tastes like Lemon Heads... Everyone I know asks me for the 
cuttings all the time, and I have to say no... Deal is you gotta earn
these cuttings, and that takes a long time. Good luck with your new 
treasure!


----------



## thebest (Jan 27, 2009)

Those look mighty tastey!!! Just pass em on threw the computer, and i can let you know  lol. Very nice man, enjoy it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2009)

Save some 4 April, pretty please...with sugar on top.


----------



## fellafrompocatella (Jan 27, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I wish the webpage had "scratch and sniff"


 
I wish it had 'scratch and smoke'.

I'm getting some Sour Lemon D to grow this weekend. I can't wait!


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 1, 2009)

When you get the real diesel it is very obvious.  It has its own stank smell that no ziplock could ever control.  

Like Valium said, one bud will stink up a whole house.


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 3, 2009)

Maine, you are so correct man. Whenever I open the Jar, it just stinks up the house.

I am also growing this strain, and WOW, it stinks BAD. Probably one of the stinliest strains I have dealt with.


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 4, 2009)

I had my buddy deliver a sac of the diesel to me at work and it stunk up the whole kitchen in seconds!!  Even the people that didnt smoke bud were like "Holy **** that stuff is dank"!!!!  I had to go out back and hide the stuff because the smell was so strong.  It only came around my area once but I would pay a pretty pennie to get my hands on some of the real Diesel.


----------



## Tyani7505 (Feb 5, 2009)

Great score! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## smokeytimes (Mar 26, 2009)

I was able to get a few bowls of SD about a month ago and man you are not kidding I was praying to the smoke gods I didn't get pulled for something stupid on my trip back home (hour and half drive) my car reeked for about a day after it was out of the car. The smoke was awsome to say the least. 
I've tried to find seeds on several seeds banks, but I guess there just not much out there for seeds.


----------



## DutchMasterPuff (May 7, 2009)

The first time i smoked Sour D  reminded me of the first time i smoked some dank weed. Was high for hours had a smile on my face that would not go away after the first four hits. The second time i smoked it i knew exactly what it was without asking my friend what it was we were smoking i took two hits and was like :hubba: this is some sour diesel isn't it?.... oh yea im starting to develop a palate! My good friend got some Sour P beans from attitude sounds like a good cross Sour D x HP13. Guess who's gonna be getting some clones when the time comes.


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (May 11, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I wish the webpage had "scratch and sniff"



it is... just scratch your mind

I'm rolling another one


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (May 11, 2009)

smokeytimes said:
			
		

> I was able to get a few bowls of SD about a month ago and man you are not kidding I was praying to the smoke gods I didn't get pulled for something stupid on my trip back home (hour and half drive) my car reeked for about a day after it was out of the car. The smoke was awsome to say the least.
> I've tried to find seeds on several seeds banks, but I guess there just not much out there for seeds.



I noticed lately lots of seedbanks sold out.  Is Blockhead ever coming back?


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 13, 2009)

Thanks Hal, for everything.


----------



## NorCalHal (May 13, 2009)

Sick with it Effen! Your SD looks great!


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 13, 2009)

Thanks, they are chest height now, taking forever to get started.

They are twice as tall as their kin that are still outside, in the 5 gallons.


----------



## NorCalHal (May 14, 2009)

They take a good 3-4 weeks to start throwing pistils, but really start to put it on after that. The last 2 weeks is the key! Feed em PH'd water the last couple weeks and they will swell.


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 14, 2009)

R.O. Filter plumbed to my rez upstairs, all Canna line products. These amazing 2 part solution ph's your water for you.


----------

